

Show HN - Pixels: Know the pixels you see. - karangoeluw

I did some hacking today. Nothing to brag about, but I think it&#x27;s interesting. I call it &quot;Pixels&quot;.<p>What it does is, after you run it, it captures your screen after X seconds (configurable), and takes a pixel out of it (RGB value ie). It does this until it has enough pixels to create a new image.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thekarangoel&#x2F;Pixels<p>Can someone please use this for a few hours and post their results? It is not obtrusive and is not distracting. If you&#x27;d like to share your Pixels image with others, feel free to post it here and&#x2F;or send in a pull request.<p>Know the pixels you see.
Enjoy!
======
glazskunrukitis
Can you post an example of how it looks?

~~~
karangoeluw
Ok here you go:
[https://github.com/thekarangoel/Pixels/blob/master/pixels.py](https://github.com/thekarangoel/Pixels/blob/master/pixels.py)

I also made the algorithm a lot faster now!

